# I give up!!



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Feel like im a gonna kill my boyfriend then murder him later!! Ugg smackin my head!! 
So i get rid of the gold fish, those suckers were the vry devil to catch!!! Lso put some plants in so the aqurium is nasty and stired up bad. Kinda looks like a mud puddle.... sigh...
Well then here comes my boyfriend bringing a firemouth female and another same kind algie eater!! Uggg!!! 
He doesnt believe me that these are aggresive fish!! 
He is convinced that the convicts wont breed just because we keep the temp between 75 and 80. He was told they wont breed, spawn whatever its called unless we drop the temp. Im like have you researched this? Cause i have and what i have found is that as soon as the tank is rt and they are happy they will git-it-on!!! And when they do its fight night but w fish!! N ill bet its ugly! 
Sigh
dis i mentiion the damned tank looks like a mud puddle?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Get some driftwood or rocks to make borders/territories then hope that the convicts decide to protect just a territory.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> 130 gal tank
> 2 Convicts - a male and female
> 2 silver dollars
> 1 Parrot
> ...


Since you don't get pm's I have to put this here. But you need to shorten this signature to 3 lines per forum rules.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would do what dale suggested and hope for the best. It sounds like you guys might have to have your own fish tanks if this keeps up x.x


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

TLC said:


> Feel like im a gonna kill my boyfriend then murder him later!! Ugg smackin my head!!
> So i get rid of the gold fish, those suckers were the vry devil to catch!!! Lso put some plants in so the aqurium is nasty and stired up bad. Kinda looks like a mud puddle.... sigh...
> Well then here comes my boyfriend bringing a firemouth female and another same kind algie eater!! Uggg!!!
> He doesnt believe me that these are aggresive fish!!
> ...


If you think there's going to be bloodshed in that tank why not take it back
if the store will agree to that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

1st i do indeed get pms, from mods! 2nd your sig is more than 3 lines and 3rd we didnt buy the tank or anything except the food and test kit frm a store. 
Oh and one more.thing. ppl who.do.things like had to put this here cause u dont get pms are generally bejng an ahole while.trying to look oh so inocent. Im not fooled. Ill bet ur a gossip at work who loves to tattle. 
Had you just slammed me for.bein a lame brain w this whol aquarium deal ida responded better. But puttin something out there like that frankly ticks me off to no end! I dont get pms to protect myself frm being contacted by creepzoids. That is my right as a user and didnt need put out there.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Listen TLC your setting are set to no pms. I am trying to be nice. If you want to go there thats fine with me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

TLC, she is a mod.... Also her sig is three lines exactly. I feel your being a bit defensive on this. As she said the rules clearly state three lines max and yours is over so please change it. Perhaps you should check your PM settings to be sure they are correct....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No problem Bev, I just removed it.


----------



## edisto (Nov 4, 2012)

TLC said:


> He doesnt believe me that these are aggresive fish!!


Maybe he has a high tolerance for aggression...


----------

